# HSG test. HELP!!



## JoBell (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi 

I'm hoping someone can put my mind at ease. 

I've been on Provera for 7 days and I'm now on my first day of my period. I'm having horrendous cramps as its my first period for over a year and my hormones are all over the place! I'm now starting to worry about the HSG test that I have to go through soon. I've googled it and scared myself silly with the horror stories!

Can anyone who has had it done please be honest and tell me what its like? Please??  I'm a very nervous person and the worry is affecting my IBS and making me quite ill  I like to know what to expect so I can prepare myself.  

Thanks in advance,
Joanne xx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

I had an hsg a year ago.  I have limited memory of it - and I am sure I would have done if painful!  It was similar to a smear test, with some totally manageable pain.  

What I remember vividly is completely freaking out afterwards due to the fact that I bled (not heavily) until my next period and was convinced something was wrong.  Turns out that that happens to some people and is not a big deal!  

You will be fine.  Take care and good luck with your journey.


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Joanne. I had one and I'm sure you'll be fine. I was very anxious about it but the Dr and nurse who did it were superb. They know its not very nice so they really put me at ease. Its all over with very quickly too which helps. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Had it too. Its not bad at all. Went shopping after that


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i had an hsg, it was a lot like having a smear done, it wasn't comfortable or dignified but wasn't too bad. i remember trying to get dressed afterwards and feeling a bit rushed and frustrated that they hadn't really told me more about the result but i don't have any other memories of it. i didn't have any after effects as far as i remember though i did wear a pad afterwards in case the stuff they put in ran out again. i was nervous at the time but looking back it wasn't so bad..


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Joanne


Please don't worry, I remember being terrified and nearly didn't turn up for it   but it really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. It is just like a smear and over in a few minutes.  I took a couple of neurofens  beforehand just in case but didn't need them.  I too went shopping afterwards, honestly it won't be as bad as you think  


Good luck with your journey   xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

I was very nervous but wasn't anywhere near as bad as expected.... I got a bit crampy when the pushed the dye through.... But it was over very quickly, so although not painless.... Literally was over as it started.  Youl be just fine, the anticipation is often the worst bit, people will often post about a bad experience, but very few people will think to write 'oh yeah it was fine' which is prob why the horror stories are easier to find. 

Xxx please don't worry xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had it several years ago I was terrified and crying when I arrived. I was told to take paracetamol and brufen beforehand and I also got a dose of Valium from my Gp. It was in fact fine and over quickly I had a lovely dr preform it and a nurse held my hand all the way thru. I had no cramping after etc it was worse in my head


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

I had a HSG a few years ago and was very nervous. Mine was quite sore kinda bad period cramps but my thoughts were I want a baby just think of it as contractions and it will be over soon. 
It was over very quickly and yes it was painful but it turned out both my tubes we're blocked one badly so I'm not surprised I found it a bit ow. 

Just take painkillers before hand and take a sanitary towel as I didn't and had to have one of the horrible NHS ones. Even though it was sore I went to tesco's after and did a food shop came home and just put a heat bag on my tummy. Next day I was fine  

You will be fine too.

Natxxxx


----------



## JoBell (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you  Reading about your experiences has really helped  Do they let your partner come in with you? Thanks again! I'm so pleased I found this forum  xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

I had mine last month and it was fine. I was really nervous, but the people in hospital were great. I'd taken some Feminax before the procedure, and luckily there was no horrible pain for me. Some pain, yes, but really not the kind I'd been worried about at all. My tubes were open, so I guess that's probably why. I'm usually a bit of a fainter, but didn't even feel dizzy during hsg (this was one of my worries). Had period pain type cramps and some intermittent bleeding afterwards; nothing too bad.

At least in my hospital they wouldn't let DH come in for the procedure, but they got him from the waiting room right after, so we could both see and hear the radiologist explain the results for us. Good luck!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

No they don't let them come in. My dh waited just outside the door you don't want them there imagine what all the xray stuff could do to their sperm lol. 

You can always get the nurse to hold your hand I just gripped the table lol. 

You will be ok like I said mine hurt but my tubes we're blocked and I just thought I have to go through worse in labour so just breathe through it, it will be over asap.

Good luck let us know how you get on. 

xx


----------



## JoBell (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks again  I really appreciate your help and advice. I've got my appointment through for Monday so I'm even more nervous now  I'm sure I will be fine x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

I was terrified, I'm very squeamish and was convincing myself I'd faint. It really wasn't that bad, slightly uncomfortable but nothing too bad. The only thing with me is I had pains in my ovary area but just took pain killers and all fine  x


----------



## Kerryxo (Jul 10, 2013)

Hiya I was completely petrified due to horror stories on the Internet.

I took two nurofens hour before and found it painless! It's uncomfortable when the clamp goes in and if you have had a smear or swab it's exactly like that! With th dye I didn't feel a thing and I had a nurse hold my hand. Bled a little after but that's normal! 

Don't listen to the silly stories online I made myself so nervous for nothing! Xx

Good luck x x


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi there,
Just passing and wanted to comment.i didn't read anything about it before I went and so didn't take any pain killers. It was fine until the dye went in and then it was really painful for about 10-15 seconds. But I think it was more that I didn't expect it, so you're better to be prepared for it to be like a strong cramp and then if it's less that's a bonus. I was a bit crampy for three days after so used a hot water bottle and pain killers. Hold the nurses hand anyway, when she offered I was surprised as it hadn't occurred to me that it'd be sore . you'll be fine though even if it's a bit sore it only lasts as long as you can say ouch!   good luck anyway it's worth it to rule out problems.


----------



## JoBell (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you  Well, I survived!  It was very uncomfortable and very crampy but it was over in a few minutes. I found it quite painful when she inflated the balloon. I didn't feel the dye. I had a student in the room with 4 other nurses so I was more embarrassed than anything else  Oh well. Its over now and she said everything looked normal so I'm happy  Thanks again for your help and advice  xx


----------

